# Canada Winter Games



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Good luck to all the competitors at the Canada Winter Games in Halifax! First scoring arrows fly tomorrow morning. 
Especially good luck to team Toba. We are cheering for you all back here at home. 
You will do us proud, all your hard work starts to pay off tomorrow.

Allan


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

Good luck to team NB, sorry Tene X. But seriously good luck to all the shooters.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Christopher Perkins shot 595 inner 10 today in male compound... new Canadian record. Good work Christopher.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

that is outstanding shooting!
Congrats Chris!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris is the Man.Nice shooting Bud.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Christopher
keep it up, awesome shooting

Rick


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what...? The third time he has broken the record this season?
Outstanding shooting!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Job well done chris all the best


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Jordan is 3rd in womans recurve another shooter from south nation... way to go guys...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Chris won the gold and Jordan the Silver. Jin Lee ended up 4th in Mens recurve. Janeen was eliminated early.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bummer for Janeen. She had a good score (better then most), but lost by one point and was out. Bit of a bummer. 

Great job all of you!!!


----------

